# Levelstopgilde (A) "ist ein Wächter der Zeit" auf Rexxar/Alleria sucht



## Rawhead (29. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Spieler,
Wir, "ist ein Wächter der Zeit" (Webseite der Wächter), sind eine Allianz-Levelstopgilde auf dem Server Rexxar im Verbund mit Alleria und suchen neue Interessenten. Aktuell befinden wir uns auf Levelstop 60 und beginnen mit den ersten Raids. Wir sind eine Feierabendgilde und dementsprechend sind unsere Aktivitäten abends. Wir werden pro Woche etwa 3 Termine haben für Raids, Instanzen und was sonst so anfällt, an denen teilgenommen werden kann. Es kann darüberhinaus auch weitere Termine geben, je nach Wunsch. Da wir eine Gilde für Mitglieder sind, bei denen Real-life explizit vorgeht, sind auch Casualgamer willkommen.
Von der Struktur her sind wir eher demokratisch aufgebaut: Wir haben 4-6 Kuratoren, einen Gildenmeister gibt es nur formell. Die Kuratoren treffen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen und diskutieren über anstehende Events, Themen und Probleme. Dabei soll aber alles von den Mitglieder kommen, d.h. wir legen Wert auf Forumsaktivität bzw. Konversation über TS oder Messages. Mitglieder können bei Problemen Beiträge im Forum zur Diskussion erstellen oder sich an einen Kurator wenden.

*Was muss man als Mitglied mitbringen/können?*
Nicht viel! Lust an Wow, sowie Spass und Interesse an anderen Sachen außer Raids wären wünschenswert, da wir auch mal Gildenevents(Eröffnungsevents für neuen Content, Geschichtsraids, Quests, etc. ) durchführen und sich unsere Levelstopps nicht nur auf Endcontentniveau bewegen. Ihr solltet außerdem kontaktfreudig sein und Teamspeak besitzen. Wenn ihr in Spielen nicht so geschickt seid oder eher zu den Spielern gehört, welche Movement nicht beherrschen, ist das absolut nicht schlimm. Wir nehmen jeden, der uns sympathisch ist und die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass mit der Zeit auch diese Spieler die nötige Erfahrung und das nötige Movement erlernen. *Eine Erfahrung mit World of Warcraft setzen wir nicht voraus, auch Neulinge dürfen sich gerne melden und werden bei Wunsch beraten.*
*Der Spass am Spiel und die Gemeinschaft stehen im Vordergrund*. Auch Rollenspieler sind gern gesehen und wir sind für Events mit RPG-Charakter aufgeschlossen.

*Welche Chars werden gesucht?*
Die Klassenwahl obliegt ganz euch. Wenn ihr also beispielsweise unbedingt als Krieger tanken wollt, so werden wir euch nicht davon abhalten. Schließlich soll euch der Charakter spass machen!

*Was für Regeln gibt es? *
Diese schaut ihr euch am besten auf unserer Webseite an: Wächter der Zeit 

unter Gildeninformationen -> Gildeninfos (Allianz)

Generell haben wir folgende Beschränkungen:
- Nur Verzauberungen aus aktuellem Content
- Itemlvl-Begrenzungen je nach Fortschritt
- Kein betreten von Content, welcher noch nicht freigegeben ist
- Erbstücke nicht erlaubt

- 1 Twink pro Member (unterliegen den gleichen Regeln)

*Wie bewerbe ich mich?*
Für uns ist es wichtig, dass sich die Mitglieder kennen, sich wohl fühlen und zu uns passen. Insofern ist eine Registrierung und anschließende Bewerbung im Forum unabdingbar (Website). In der Bewerbung solltet ihr kurz erwähnen, weshalb ihr Wächter sein wollt, was ihr erwartet und ganz kurz wer ihr seid. Nach einem kurzen Ingame-Gespräch, in welchem wir Kuratoren euch noch etwas näher kennen lernen wollen, werdet ihr als Anwärter aufgenommen.
Danach könnt ihr euch in Ruhe in der Gilde umschauen, mit Mitgliedern reden und schauen, ob es euch zusagt. Ist dies der Fall, könnt ihr euch im Forum vorstellen. Die Vorstellung behinhaltet dort persönlichere Daten: Wer ihr seid, was für Hobbys ihr habt etc. Alsdann seid ihr ein Wächter.
Das klingt für euch vielleicht alles etwas umständlich und aufwändig, doch ist es uns wichtig, dass wir Spieler haben, welche sich bei uns wohl fühlen. Daher möchten wir auch darauf achten, dass neue Mitglieder zu uns passen und sich selbst natürlich auch wohl fühlen. Letzteres bestätigt ihr mit eurer Vorstellung.


Falls euer Interesse geweckt wurde, scheut euch nicht auf unserer Webseite vorbei zu schauen. Gerne könnt ihr auch einen der Kuratoren im Spiel anschreiben und fragen.

 

Kuratoren sind: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alleria/ist_ein_Wächter_der_Zeit/

Missyozz / Osborne (Rexxar)
Morphee ((Alleria/Rexxar))
Zarú
Schuckina

Geridarius
Tobermory
Thomsen / Manon


----------



## Rawhead (6. September 2015)

Update

 

mittlerweile sind wir 34 Member und es geht voran

stoppen noch auf Level 20

ein offizieller Starttermin steht noch nicht, aber schätze in 3-4 Wochen gehts in Richtung Level 30

also noch genug Zeit für alle Interessenten einzusteigen


----------



## Rawhead (11. September 2015)

so, Start wird zwischen dem 26.9. und 2.10. sein

dann erhöhen wir den Stop auf 30

mittlerweile sind wir um die 40


----------



## Rawhead (27. September 2015)

Update

offizieller Start ist der 30.9.2015

Anhebung des Levelstops auf Level 30

in 10er Schritten geht es Richtung 60

ab März 2016 Endcontent Level 60


----------



## Rawhead (13. Februar 2016)

sind aktuell auf Level 60 und starten am 19.2. in den ersten Raid

 

aktuelle Gildenleitung

Missyozz / Ozzman (Rexxar)
Morphee ((Alleria/Rexxar))
Zarú
Schuckina
Geridarius
Tobermory


----------



## Rawhead (30. Mai 2016)

Update

 

ab 1.7.2016 Levelstop auf 70

Laufzeit bis etwa 31.1.2017

 

aktuelle Gildenleitung

Missyozz / Ozzman (Rexxar)
Morphee ((Alleria/Rexxar))
Zarú
Geridarius
Tobermory


----------

